# Queman Iglesia en Finlandia y bloquean las puertas para que la gente no escape



## ISTVRGI (25 Dic 2022)

Han quemado una iglesia en Rautjärvi (Carelia del sur, Finlandia) hasta los cimientos mientras había entre 30 y 40 personas reunidas en su interior. Bloquearon las salidas para que la gente no pudiera huir pero los ocupantes lograron salir sanos y salvos. Ahora mismo la policía finlandesa está investigando el tema:

Fire burns South Karelian church to the ground


----------



## vividor (25 Dic 2022)

¿aún quedan fans de Mayhem, Carpathian Forest o Darkthrone con ganas de quemar iglesias??


----------



## AlterEgoYo (25 Dic 2022)

Pero esto qué es. ¿Cómo se puede hacer esa locura? 

Y otra pregunta clave: ¿conseguirán los progres silenciar el incidente?


----------



## Onesimo39 (25 Dic 2022)

Se sabe si ha muerto alguien o herido?


----------



## Archimanguina (25 Dic 2022)

En Carelia, eso huele a satanismo neopagano que tira para atras.


----------



## Progretón (25 Dic 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Pero esto qué es. ¿Cómo se puede hacer esa locura?
> 
> Y otra pregunta clave: ¿conseguirán los progres silenciar el incidente?



No dudes ni medio segundo que la respuesta es un rotundo sí.


----------



## Soundblaster (25 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En Carelia, eso huele a satanismo neopagano que tira para atras.



No descartemos morenos y su culto al profeta pederasta.


----------



## Zepequenhô (25 Dic 2022)

Pensaba que se les había quitado la tontería a los Neo paganos que estuvieron quemando iglesias en los 90.


----------



## 11kjuan (25 Dic 2022)

La Pachamama y Pazuzu se alían para traer el mal.

Mientras tanto el usurpador de Roma se nutre en silencio.

Esto no va a acabar bien.

A Europa no la va a reconocer ni el tato.


----------



## Karlb (25 Dic 2022)

Habrá sido una chispa de soldadura como en la catedral de Notre Dame.


----------



## Onesimo39 (25 Dic 2022)

Progretón dijo:


> No dudes ni medio segundo que la respuesta es un rotundo sí.



A mi me huele a cuscus que tira para atrás...






Vaya casualidad... 900 iglesias incendiadas al año en Francia..... No se de que material están hechas las iglesias de los países progres, pero arden con mucha facilidad


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (25 Dic 2022)

Y la mayoria de la sociedad complice por activa o pasiva


----------



## Pajirri (25 Dic 2022)

me a venido a la mente la escena de the patriot


----------



## todoayen (25 Dic 2022)

Durísimas las declaraciones del Pacopapa!





Oh, wait!


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Dic 2022)

Malditos budistas


----------



## davitin (25 Dic 2022)

Investigando el tema dice, de aqui una semana no vuelven a hablar mas del tema.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (25 Dic 2022)

vividor dijo:


> ¿aún quedan fans de Mayhem, Carpathian Forest o Darkthrone con ganas de quemar iglesias??



O moros o progres.

Yo apuesto a moro menor de edad con problemas mentales al que hemos fallado y hay que aumentar la RGI.


----------



## Wasi (25 Dic 2022)

Han sido los belgas


----------



## Hermericus (25 Dic 2022)

Eso ya lo hacian los rojos en la guerra civil


----------



## Decipher (25 Dic 2022)

¿Cuantas iglesias se cargaron en Canadá con la fake news de los niños indios muertos? ¿Y en Chile?






2021 Canadian church burnings - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org













Festejan en Chile la quema de dos iglesias históricas en las protestas contra el Gobierno


Las imágenes de la cúpula de la Iglesia San Francisco de Borja en llamas y desplomándose, entre aplausos y vítores de un grupo de manifestantes




www.larazon.es


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (25 Dic 2022)

Sospecho de sé quienes pero mejor nos callamos…


----------



## remerus (25 Dic 2022)

Los seguidores del profeta y de la religion de la paz y el amor.


----------



## Decipher (25 Dic 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Sospecho de sé quienes pero mejor nos callamos…



Pues igual te sorprendes porque hay mas posibilidades de que sean izmierdistas que moros.


----------



## Komanche O_o (25 Dic 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Pensaba que se les había quitado la tontería a los Neo paganos que estuvieron quemando iglesias en los 90.



La buenas costumbres nunca se pierden en la Europa civilizada...


----------



## Lego. (25 Dic 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Bloquearon las salidas para que la gente no pudiera huir pero los ocupantes lograron salir sanos y salvos



¿Dónde pone eso?


----------



## Komanche O_o (25 Dic 2022)

noticiesiprofecies dijo:


> Sospecho de sé quienes pero mejor nos callamos…



Algún monaguillo con el ASS ON FIRE....


----------



## Deitano (25 Dic 2022)

Han venido a matarnos. Es ellos o nosotros.

Yo lo tengo claro.


----------



## Saluter (25 Dic 2022)

Y en Navidad además, que fuerte, que claro ataque.


----------



## machotafea (25 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> No descartemos morenos y su culto al profeta pederasta.



El culto al orto de tu madre prostituta


----------



## Hulagu (25 Dic 2022)

Son MOROS, no lo dudéis. Muy posiblemente los que ayer apuñalaron al chaval en S. Sebastián. Lo he leído en burbuja. Malditos MENAS de 28 años...hijosdeputa.


----------



## BikeroII (25 Dic 2022)

Los españoles sois amigos de quemar y saquear. No sería extraño que apareciera entre los culpable apellidos castellanos...


----------



## Hulagu (25 Dic 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Han quemado una iglesia en Rautjärvi (Carelia del sur, Finlandia) hasta los cimientos mientras había entre 30 y 40 personas reunidas en su interior. Bloquearon las salidas para que la gente no pudiera huir pero los ocupantes lograron salir sanos y salvos. Ahora mismo la policía finlandesa está investigando el tema:
> 
> Fire burns South Karelian church to the ground
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304382



UNA PREGUNTA......¿DONDE DICE QUE ATRANCARON LAS PUERTAS?
Eso te lo ESTAS INVENTANDO TÚ Y TU CULO PELUDO.
Otra burbujada más. Subnormales haciendo el subnormal


----------



## Hulagu (25 Dic 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Pero esto qué es. ¿Cómo se puede hacer esa locura?
> 
> Y otra pregunta clave: ¿conseguirán los progres silenciar el incidente?



¿y si te lo lees...?...es muy corto. Verás que el autor subnormal del post SE INVENTA lo de las puertas. Aquí no te puedes fiar de nadie.


----------



## Soundblaster (25 Dic 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> El culto al orto de tu madre prostituta



Te confundes, no soy hermano tuyo.


----------



## ISTVRGI (25 Dic 2022)

Lego. dijo:


> ¿Dónde pone eso?



Aquí:
Rautjärven kirkkopalo | Paloa tutkitaan törkeänä tuhotyönä – Kirkossa ollut mies kertoo repineensä oven edessä ollutta narua: ”Ei aiheuttanut vaaratilannetta”

No lo he visto en inglés


----------



## ISTVRGI (25 Dic 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> UNA PREGUNTA......¿DONDE DICE QUE ATRANCARON LAS PUERTAS?
> Eso te lo ESTAS INVENTANDO TÚ Y TU CULO PELUDO.
> Otra burbujada más. Subnormales haciendo el subnormal











Rautjärven kirkkopalo | Paloa tutkitaan törkeänä tuhotyönä – Kirkossa ollut mies kertoo repineensä oven edessä ollutta narua: ”Ei aiheuttanut vaaratilannetta”


Kirkossa oli palon syttymishetkellä jumalanpalveluksessa noin 30 ihmistä. Kukaan ei loukkaantunut.




www.hs.fi





Toma, soplapollas


----------



## Lovecraf (25 Dic 2022)

Lo ha condenado el Papa comunista?


----------



## Ibar (25 Dic 2022)

Tiene pinta de neopaganos, los moros estarán todos por Helsinki, Turku y demás ciudades principales.

O algún pirómano de mierda.


----------



## Rothmans Racing (25 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En Carelia, eso huele a satanismo neopagano que tira para atras.



esto es como Notre Dam
que la quemaron los moros


----------



## Mahbes (25 Dic 2022)

Náaaaaaaa......esos son protestantes y juegan en otra liga.


----------



## imaginARIO (25 Dic 2022)

¿etano o mahometano?


----------



## Demi Grante (25 Dic 2022)

Era una iglesia, por tanto se descarta imputar el delito de odio religioso.


----------



## rsaca (25 Dic 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> me a venido a la mente la escena de the patriot



Tambien la de la aldea eslava de The northman.


----------



## Black Jack (25 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Los españoles sois amigos de quemar y saquear. No sería extraño que apareciera entre los culpable apellidos castellanos...



Y también de follarnos a pelo a las indígenas y preñarlas, por eso mides más de 1.50cm.


----------



## BikeroII (25 Dic 2022)

Black Jack dijo:


> Y también de follarnos a pelo a las indígenas y preñarlas, por eso mides más de 1.50cm.



También os pegaron la sífilis joputa español.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (25 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Durísimas las declaraciones del Pacopapa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El papa ...que quiere que Rusia deje de atacar ucrania...el viejo vive en otro mundo


----------



## Mahbes (25 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> También os pegaron la sífilis joputa español.



Uiiiiiiiuiiiiiiiiiii.......a ti el "conquistador " te debio concebir en una noche de truenos.


----------



## agon (25 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Los españoles sois amigos de quemar y saquear. No sería extraño que apareciera entre los culpable apellidos castellanos...



Tu de dónde eres?


----------



## Dr.Nick (25 Dic 2022)

Charo afgana dijo:


> Malditos budistas



Pues mira no lo descartes. En Finlandia hay cantidad de sectas de todo tipo: desde hare Krishna a religiones paganas y satanistas...


----------



## Gonzalor (25 Dic 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Han quemado una iglesia en Rautjärvi (Carelia del sur, Finlandia) hasta los cimientos mientras había entre 30 y 40 personas reunidas en su interior. Bloquearon las salidas para que la gente no pudiera huir pero los ocupantes lograron salir sanos y salvos. Ahora mismo la policía finlandesa está investigando el tema:
> 
> Fire burns South Karelian church to the ground
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304382



Seguro que acaban culpando a la extrema derecha…


----------



## Decipher (25 Dic 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> Seguro que acaban culpando a la extrema derecha…



Como los turcos en Francia...


----------



## Knight who says ni (25 Dic 2022)

> *Queman Iglesia en Finlandia y bloquean las puertas para que la gente no escape*



Putos vikingos y su paganismo...


----------



## Jevitronka (25 Dic 2022)

Inner circle 2.0.


----------



## Froco (25 Dic 2022)

machotafea dijo:


> El culto al orto de tu madre prostituta



Huele a couscous follaniñas que se da por aludido.


----------



## Froco (25 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Los españoles sois amigos de quemar y saquear. No sería extraño que apareciera entre los culpable apellidos castellanos...



Te refieres a los rojos, puede, pero es poco probable.


----------



## Hulagu (25 Dic 2022)

*Incendio quema iglesia de Karelia del Sur hasta los cimientos*
La policía del sureste de Finlandia dice que el incendio pudo haber comenzado intencionalmente.






Las autoridades fueron alertadas sobre el incendio a las 8:30 am del día de Navidad. Imagen: Kari Luumi
NOTICIAS YLE
15:47•Actualizado a las 16:46
Cuota

https://twitter.com/intent/tweet/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fyle.fi%2Fa%2F74-20010317%3Ftext%3DFire%252520burns%252520South%252520Karelian%252520church%252520to%252520the%252520ground%26utm_medium%3Dsocial%26utm_source%3Dtwitter-share
https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=https%3A%2F%2Fyle.fi%2Fa%2F74-20010317%3Futm_medium%3Dsocial%26utm_source%3Dfacebook-share
https://wa.me/?text=https%3A%2F%2Fyle.fi%2Fa%2F74-20010317%3Futm_medium%3Dsocial%26utm_source%3Dwhatsapp-share
https://www.linkedin.com/sharing/share-offsite/?url=https%3A%2F%2Fyle.fi%2Fa%2F74-20010317%3Futm_medium%3Dsocial%26utm_source%3Dlinkedin-share
https://yle.fi/a/74-20010317#
La policía del Departamento del Sudeste de Finlandia inició una investigación preliminar sobre un incendio que destruyó por completo una iglesia de madera centenaria en el municipio de Rautjärvi.

El incendio estalló durante un servicio de Navidad en la iglesia de Rautjärvi el domingo por la mañana.

Según los informes, entre 30 y 40 personas asistieron al servicio, sin embargo, los servicios de rescate dijeron que todos fueron evacuados de manera segura.

Las autoridades dicen que tienen motivos para sospechar que el incendio que devastó la iglesia de Rautjärvi se inició intencionalmente, por lo que el crimen está siendo investigado como un caso de daño a la propiedad agravado.






El edificio de madera data del siglo XVIII. Imagen: Samuli Rahikainen
La vicaria de la parroquia de Ruokolahti, *Leena Haakana* , dijo que el fuego se propagó tan rápido que las autoridades no tuvieron otra opción que dejar que el fuego quemara el edificio hasta los cimientos. Ella dijo que también creía que la destrucción probablemente fue intencional.

"Supongo que ahora hay alguna sospecha de intención maliciosa, porque no se ha encontrado ninguna otra causa razonable. Uno esperaría que este no sea el caso, pero las sospechas ahora apuntan en esa dirección. Sin embargo, el asunto aún se está investigando, y yo no puedo decir nada más al respecto", le dijo Haakana a Yle.








La iglesia fue completamente destruida.
El oficial de investigación *Timo Valle* le dijo a Yle que las autoridades también estaban investigando si el incendio de la iglesia podría estar relacionado con otro incendio que se desató más o menos al mismo tiempo.

Una vivienda unifamiliar también se incendió a pocos kilómetros de la iglesia en la mañana del domingo.




halavo tus conocimientos del Finlandés...eres mu listo...pero AQUi, QUE ES LO QUE TU HAS PUESTO NO DICE NADA DEL ATRANCO DE PUERTAS.


----------



## eltonelero (25 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> No descartemos morenos y su culto al profeta pederasta.



Por esa zona no lo creo. Si fuera Helsinki aun me lo creería pero ya por el pais rural creo que son cuatro morogatos.


----------



## Gotthard (25 Dic 2022)

Ardió también otra casa deshabitada a un par de kilometros.... mas bien parece obra de un pirómano. Nada de bloquear puertas, el que lo hizo iba a montar fogata, no a matar gente. Lo que si hizo es pegarle fuego por varios puntos para dificultar la extinción.


----------



## ISTVRGI (25 Dic 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> *Incendio quema iglesia de Karelia del Sur hasta los cimientos*
> La policía del sureste de Finlandia dice que el incendio pudo haber comenzado intencionalmente.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## esBlackpill.com (25 Dic 2022)

No, si van a entrar en la OTAN, ahora iban a estar totalmente seguros los finlandeses. 

Habrá sido algún budista ruso de Kalmykia.


----------



## Wojakmanuel (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## BikeroII (25 Dic 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Te refieres a los rojos, puede, pero es poco probable.



Españoles contra culturas milenarias. Violar, quemar asesinar se os de muy bien.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (25 Dic 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



El otro día estuve a punto de comprarme esta camiseta en AliExpress.


----------



## Hulagu (25 Dic 2022)

Luum que es?...¿Un burbujo finlandés?...porque NO viene en la noticia en sí. Pero bueno...vale...si quieres darle emoción. Porque es una puta mierda poner unas cuerdas cuando se ve el edificio y que tiene al menos DOS escalinatas más, una en la torre, otra al otro lado...e imagino que más puertas por detrás y lateral...vaya mierda de atentado.


----------



## Khmelnitsky (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## Wojakmanuel (25 Dic 2022)

Khmelnitsky dijo:


> El otro día estuve a punto de comprarme esta camiseta en AliExpress.
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304569


----------



## ISTVRGI (25 Dic 2022)

Hulagu dijo:


> Luum que es?...¿Un burbujo finlandés?...porque NO viene en la noticia en sí. Pero bueno...vale...si quieres darle emoción. Porque es una puta mierda poner unas cuerdas cuando se ve el edificio y que tiene al menos DOS escalinatas más, una en la torre, otra al otro lado...e imagino que más puertas por detrás y lateral...vaya mierda de atentado.



No sabes citar, te paso el link de la noticia y un recorte y todavía no te enteras. Debes de estar cobrando paga por discapacitado, joder









Rautjärven kirkkopalo | Paloa tutkitaan törkeänä tuhotyönä – Kirkossa ollut mies kertoo repineensä oven edessä ollutta narua: ”Ei aiheuttanut vaaratilannetta”


Kirkossa oli palon syttymishetkellä jumalanpalveluksessa noin 30 ihmistä. Kukaan ei loukkaantunut.




www.hs.fi


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (25 Dic 2022)

Les habria quedado un bonito midsommar


----------



## eloy_85 (25 Dic 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Pero esto qué es. ¿Cómo se puede hacer esa locura?
> 
> Y otra pregunta clave: ¿conseguirán los progres silenciar el incidente?



yo creo que la pregunta más interesante es "¿conseguirán los cristianos silenciar el incidente?"

Y la respuesta es que por supuesto que si, ya lo han hecho.


----------



## tucco (25 Dic 2022)

¿Tiene coartada Varg Vikernes?


----------



## ISTVRGI (25 Dic 2022)

tucco dijo:


> ¿Tiene coartada Varg Vikernes?



Ese se mudó a Francia y con la tira de hijos pequeños que tiene no creo que siga con esas cosas


----------



## ciberobrero (25 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En Carelia, eso huele a satanismo neopagano que tira para atras.




Por?


----------



## zirick (25 Dic 2022)

Moros?


----------



## Charo afgana (25 Dic 2022)

Dr.Nick dijo:


> Pues mira no lo descartes. En Finlandia hay cantidad de sectas de todo tipo: desde hare Krishna a religiones paganas y satanistas...



En Noruega ya quemaron iglesias unos flipaos satánicos metaleros,

hay una peli sobre ello.









La verdadera historia detrás de la película ‘Lords Of Chaos’ involucra satanismo, suicidio y apuñalamientos


«Todo es diversión y juegos hasta que alguien pierde un alma», dijo Robert Abele, crítico de Los Angeles Times, acerca de la nueva pel




rocknvox.com


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (25 Dic 2022)

Vikernes??


----------



## ciberobrero (25 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> A mi me huele a cuscus que tira para atrás...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304418
> 
> 
> Vaya casualidad... 900 iglesias incendiadas al año en Francia..... No se de que material están hechas las iglesias de los países progres, pero arden con mucha facilidad



Sarracenato de potasio


----------



## Salamander (25 Dic 2022)




----------



## hayapaz (25 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> No descartemos morenos y su culto al profeta pederasta.



Realmente va en contra del islam eso porque son de la gente del libro.


----------



## kicorv (25 Dic 2022)

Hio Putin el Puta


----------



## CANCERVERO (25 Dic 2022)

imaginARIO dijo:


> ¿etano o mahometano?



Mahometanol


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (25 Dic 2022)

todo lo que les pase a las feministas finlandesas y sus manginas me parecera poco...


----------



## KOLETA PODRIDA (25 Dic 2022)

¿Pero Varg Vikernes no vivía en Francia?


----------



## Manteka (25 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Habrá sido una chispa de soldadura como en la catedral de Notre Dame.



Habrá sido una chispa de un ser de luz luminoso


----------



## Vctrlnz (25 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Eso ya lo hacian los rojos en la guerra civil



Touché!
Si no son los rojos. Son los moros.
Los subiría a aviones y los lanzaría desnudos en alta mar para pasto de los peces si es que los peces quieren comer socialcomunistas y moros.


----------



## rondo (25 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En Carelia, eso huele a satanismo neopagano que tira para atras.



Para mí que han sido moros


----------



## rondo (25 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Los españoles sois amigos de quemar y saquear. No sería extraño que apareciera entre los culpable apellidos castellanos...



Te confundas con los moros y los gitanos submormal


----------



## rondo (25 Dic 2022)

Seguro que ha sido Putin..


----------



## AH1N1 (25 Dic 2022)

Rusos seguro


----------



## Euler (25 Dic 2022)

Onesimo39 dijo:


> A mi me huele a cuscus que tira para atrás...
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304418
> 
> 
> Vaya casualidad... 900 iglesias incendiadas al año en Francia..... No se de que material están hechas las iglesias de los países progres, pero arden con mucha facilidad



Alucina


----------



## Papo de luz (25 Dic 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Ese se mudó a Francia y con la tira de hijos pequeños que tiene no creo que siga con esas cosas
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304591



Para vivir así vete a Rusia, no a un país super moronegrificado. Las hijas acabarán siendo lumpen trapicheando con droga para sobrevivir y follando con moronegros.


----------



## Karma bueno (25 Dic 2022)

11kjuan dijo:


> La Pachamama y Pazuzu se alían para traer el mal.
> 
> Mientras tanto el usurpador de Roma se nutre en silencio.
> 
> ...



Es lo que tiene, cuando el papa se va a hacer el indio con los indigenas...


----------



## Törni (25 Dic 2022)

Tulipalot | Rautjärvellä toinenkin tulipalo sunnuntaina, palaneen asuinrakennuksen luota löytyi ruumis – Poliisi tutkii yhteyttä kirkkopaloon
Ha habido otro incendio en el mismo pueblo, donde se ha encontrado un cadáver. Parece que puede haber relación entre ambos casos. Hay indicios de intencionalidad en el incendio de la iglesia, donde se intentaron bloquear las puertas con unas cuerdas.


----------



## Papo de luz (25 Dic 2022)

sinagogas no arden?


----------



## Törni (25 Dic 2022)

Tiene pinta de loco del pueblo la lía en Navidad


----------



## nraheston (25 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En Carelia, eso huele a satanismo neopagano que tira para atras.



En la parte de Karelia ocupada por Rusia hay islam, aunque pienso como tú


http://www.muslimpopulation.com/Europe/RUSSIA/Islamic%20Center%20Inaugurated%20in%20Karelia%20Republic.php


----------



## mistel (26 Dic 2022)

A los noruegos les queda muy cerca Finlandia, fijo que han sido los nuevos noruegos


----------



## MrDanger (26 Dic 2022)

Curiosamente hace unos días detuvieron en Finlandia a un "español" por terrorismo mahometano.


----------



## Típico Catalán Agarrao (26 Dic 2022)

Algunos se pensaban que el Satanismo era una broma.


----------



## Sergey Vodka (26 Dic 2022)

Un S300 desviado que iba destino a una granja de nabos.


----------



## jeiper (26 Dic 2022)

Putin en venganza por la entrada del país en la OTAN.


----------



## BikeroII (26 Dic 2022)

rondo dijo:


> Te confundas con los moros y los gitanos submormal



No, fueron españoles malnacido español.


----------



## LoQueNoCuentan (26 Dic 2022)

Lo que se está haciendo con las iglesias en América y Europa es una catástrofe cultural, y no solo religiosa que también.


----------



## qbit (26 Dic 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> me a venido a la mente la escena de the patriot



A mí me ha recordado una escena mucho más anterior que esa que no he visto: La escena que empezaba los episodios de la serie de telebasura "Holocausto", hecha por judíos, claro, en la que los nazis quemaban una sinagoga con judíos dentro. Veo que reciclan la escena. Probablemente sean de la misma tribu los autores de esa otra escena.



WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> O moros o progres.



O judíos.


----------



## DCLXVI (26 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Españoles contra culturas milenarias. Violar, quemar asesinar se os de muy bien.



Y calumniarlas:

El canibalismo era una costumbre habitual en Europa.

Han llegado tan lejos con sus calumnias y alucinaciones los “patrañeros eurocentristas”, que aseveran que uno de los platillos típicos y ancestrales de nuestra cultura nahuatl, el “Pozole” (Potzolli, en náhuatl), era preparado por los antiguos mexicanos con “carne humana” (¡!), cuando es sabido por la Gastronomía y la Etnología moderna, que los platillos acuosos y hervidos (caldos) de la dieta de nuestros ancestros mexicanos no incluían carne (ni siquiera de animales), pues *la base de la alimentación anahuaca era prácticamente vegetariana* a base de semillas, frutas, mieles y una extensísima variedad de algas y vegetales, siendo la carne animal un componente escaso en su dieta y ésta proteína se limitaba únicamente a la carne de ciertas especies de peces, reptiles, aves pequeñas e insectos (ejem. libro “La Dieta Azteca” de la Maestra e investigadora Isabel Quevedo).

No obstante, para hacer justicia a la _Verdad_, parte de lo que ha encontrado la arqueología actual como «posibles» (mas no concluyentes) pruebas de antropofagia en el México Antiguo, son algunas muestras AISLADAS de «huesos humanos hervidos» encontrados en cuevas de remotas localidades al norte del país (sierra de Durango), donde se sabe también que habitaban pueblos atrasados semi-nomadas y que no tenían conexión cultural ni étnica, con la esplendorosa cultura y sociedad que se asentó en Tenochtitlan y sus alrededores. Si alguna vez hubo canibalismo en el Anahuac, no fue la norma, ni fue practicada por los pueblos civilizados y generalizar las antropofagias de unos cuantos habitantes de perdidas regiones a donde la lluvia, el maíz y el alimento natural escaseaba, es faltar a la _Sabia Razón_ y poner a la Ciencia y a la Historia al servicio de la propaganda.

Por otro lado, la evidencia de «huesos hervidos» (objetivamente hablando) NO COMPRUEBA de ninguna forma la antropofagia, pues de hecho, cualquier curtidor sabe que para despellejar un cadáver y retirarle la piel es necesario antes hervirlo, y en el caso los «huesos humanos hervidos» encontrados, no implica necesariamente que esos antiguos anahuacas hayan tenido la intención de hacerlo para consumar la ingesta de la carne, sino que también, *existe la misma posibilidad de que solo necesitaban obtener la piel desprendida del muerto*, para cumplir con algún rito funerario o algún propósito místico-religioso hasta hoy desconocido.


----------



## DCLXVI (26 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Españoles contra culturas milenarias. Violar, quemar asesinar se os de muy bien.



La tortura del emperador Cuauhtémoc por los invasores, para que confesase en donde tenía el oro que estos imaginaban en sus mentes calenturientas:


----------



## Persea (26 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En Carelia, eso huele a satanismo neopagano que tira para atras.



nazis


----------



## Godofredo1099 (26 Dic 2022)

O ha vuelto el Inner Circle o son moritos wenos, no cabe otra.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (26 Dic 2022)

Wojakmanuel dijo:


>



"La gente castaña con ojos marrones no es blanca", dijo el tipo castaño con ojos marrones de origen alubio  Qué complejo de inferioridad lleva encima. En la cárcel lo porcularían los neonazis cabezas rapadas a base de bien.

Los neopaganos satanistas envidian al cristianismo porque generó una cultura y civilización milenarias, consiguiendo dejar legados culturales, arquitectónicos y artísticos imperecederos, además de conseguir el dominio mundial. Mientras, la "cultura vikinga" no eran más que tribus de salvajes analfabetos que jamás fueron capaces de construir nada que perviviera en el tiempo. Gentuza sucia, pobre, arrastrándose por el fango, robando, matando y violando. No deberían ni existir. Cero diferencia con las tribus de indios sudamericanos o de negros caníbales africanos.



Papo de luz dijo:


> sinagogas no arden?



Los satánicos neopaganos nórdicos, sean metaleros o no, son todos alubios y amegos pagados x ídem para acabar con el cristianismo y con Europa. No hay más que ver las pintas de alubios y amegos que me cargan casi todos. El propio Euronymus tenía una pinta de esquimal que tiraba para atrás. Otro del grupo parecía el primo de El Cigala. Por no hablar de su amiguito alubio cara de rata que ahora vive en Francia.


----------



## tothewebs (26 Dic 2022)

Serán amiguetes de esos que cantan "ardereis como en el 36"?, porque el hecho es el mismo.


----------



## Tocqueville (26 Dic 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Pero esto qué es. ¿Cómo se puede hacer esa locura?
> 
> Y otra pregunta clave: ¿conseguirán los progres silenciar el incidente?



Mira la historia de España de 1931 a 1936.


----------



## PEPEYE (26 Dic 2022)

Por supuesto no es la primera ni sera la ultima vez que se intenta matar a personas dentro de una iglesia, bien por fuego bien por hambre

Os dare acceso al significado real de una estrofa de la famosa cancion la bamba

*Para subir al cielo
Para subir al cielo se necesita
Una escalera grande
Una escalera grande y otra chiquita *

Realmente evoca un hecho historico como el aqui mencionado, el asalto a Veracruz donde se trato de acabar con miles de personas refugiadas en una iglesia

Por cierto sabreis el porque de la famosa estrofa de "el dia que la musica se murio" ( American Pie)


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Dic 2022)

*Lo que sea de la Iglesia será de mí, dijo el mártir de La Verdad de Murcia.*
El sacerdote Pedro Sánchez no quiso abandonar el edificio del periódico La Verdad de Murcia y fue fusilado junto a su hermano, que sobrevivió.








Lo que sea de la Iglesia será de mí, dijo el mártir de La Verdad de Murcia


Tres mártires del siglo XX en España nacieron un primero de julio (comparten por tanto cumpleaños con el autor de este blog): un sacerdote claretiano turolense, un sacerdote diocesano de Murcia y u…




martires.centroeu.com












El mártir de cada día. Por Santiago Mata


Vi destruir todo lo que era sagrado y la impiedad y la herejía hacer irrupción (Beata Catalina Emmerich sobre España en la gran tribulación, 1820)




martires.centroeu.com




«Bienaventurados los perseguidos por causa de la *justicia*, porque a ellos pertenece el reino de los cielos.»
– Mateo 5, 10.

“Los hombres *sanguinarios *odian al íntegro, mientras los *justos *procuran defenderlo.”
– Proverbios 29, 10.

“Abominación de los *justos *es el hombre malvado, y abominación de los *malvados *quien procede rectamente. “
– Proverbios 29, 27.








"Bienaventurados los perseguidos por causa de la justicia, porque a ellos pertenece el reino de los cielos." - Mateo 5, 10. - Un Católico Perplejo


«Es cosa preciosa a los ojos de Yave la muerte de sus justos». – Salmos 116, 15.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Aumentan los crímenes de odio contra los cristianos europeos.*














Aumentan los crímenes de odio contra los cristianos europeos


Un nuevo informe de la OSCE llama la atención sobre el alarmante aumento de delitos de odio




es.aleteia.org












Cruda realidad / La matanza de cristianos en Nigeria, ignorada por los grandes medios. (marzo 2019). - Un Católico Perplejo


El autor de este artículo desconoce la raíz del problema. Toda la narrativa "políticamente correcta", es decir, todo el marxismo cultural es la acción visible de la masonería en la sociedad. El problema se llama masonería y el problema es la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


































MacArthur & Piper: The Coming Christian Persecution


John MacArthur and John Piper have interesting and different answers when asked about "persecution that's coming to Christianity in America" in a conference Q&A. And what about the left's label of "C...




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Dic 2022)

https://twitter.com*/1churchburning*


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (26 Dic 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Pero esto qué es. ¿Cómo se puede hacer esa locura?
> 
> Y otra pregunta clave: ¿conseguirán los progres silenciar el incidente?



Con todos los medios de parte de la "socialdemocracia uropea" que nos hemos dao (= de parte del enemigo)?


Por supuesto.


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Dic 2022)

*GREAT RESET (Gran Revolución)* y *NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL*
De la masónica Agenda2030






www.religionenlibertad.com/mundo/281497266/michelle-bachelet-*onu*-nueva-era-*principios-masonicos*.html

*PUEBLO MÍO*​
"Salid de ella (de Babilonia), pueblo mío, para no ser solidario de sus pecados y no participar en sus plagas; 5 pues sus pecados se han acumulado hasta el cielo, y Dios se ha acordado de sus iniquidades." - Apocalipsis 18, 4-5.

*NO TEMÁIS*​
"28 Y no temáis a los que matan el cuerpo, y que no pueden matar el alma; mas temed a aquel que puede perder alma y cuerpo en la gehenna. 29 ¿No se venden dos gorriones por un as? Ahora bien, ni uno de ellos caerá en tierra sin disposición de vuestro Padre. 30 En cuanto a vosotros, todos los cabellos de vuestra cabeza están contados. 31 No temáis, pues vosotros valéis más que muchos gorriones." - Mateo 10, 28- 31.

"4 Os lo digo a vosotros, amigos míos, no temáis a los que matan el cuerpo y después de esto nada más pueden hacer. 5 Voy a deciros a quién debéis temer: temed a Aquel que, después de haber dado la muerte, tiene el poder de arrojar en la gehenna. Sí, os lo digo, a Aquel temedle. 6 “¿No se venden cinco pájaros por dos ases? Con todo, ni uno solo es olvidado de Dios. 7 Aun los cabellos de vuestra cabeza están todos contados. No tenéis vosotros que temer: valéis más que muchos pájaros. 8 Yo os lo digo: a quien me confesare delante de los hombres, el Hijo del hombre lo confesará también delante de los ángeles de Dios. 9 Mas el que me haya negado delante de los hombres, será negado delante de los ángeles de Dios”. - Lucas 12, 4-9.

"Así os dice Yahvé: No temáis ni os asustéis ante esta tan grande muchedumbre; porque no es vuestra la guerra, sino de Dios." - 2 Crónicas 20, 15.

*Liberté, egalité, fraternité... Ou la mort.*
Ahí empezó la masónica Agenda2030: en 1789.













*Tuit *y *artículo* de La Vanguardia












Rusia 1917: La Revolución judía de la escuadra y el compás. - Un Católico Perplejo


El marxismo cultural nace de las logias masónicas con la finalidad de reventar "discretamente" al país que parasitan: hacerse con sus instituciones. Judaísmo, masonería y marxismo son madre, hija y nieta. Son lo mismo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los más de 100 millones de muertos que causó el comunismo, divididos por países







www.outono.net


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Dic 2022)

El liberal/*marxismo cultural* es la acción de la masonería en su *guerra contracultural* (anticristiana).








El liberal/marxismo cultural es la acción de la masonería en su guerra contracultural (anticristiana). - Un Católico Perplejo


Todo el arco del liberal/marxismo cultural es la acción (coreografiada) de la masonería, secta internacional, contra la sociedad. Así de poderosa es la bestia (Apoc.13, 4).




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## NormanMan (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Lemmy es Dios (26 Dic 2022)

vividor dijo:


> ¿aún quedan fans de Mayhem, Carpathian Forest o Darkthrone con ganas de quemar iglesias??



Venía a decir esto mismo


----------



## Sardónica (26 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Habrá sido una chispa de soldadura como en la catedral de Notre Dame.



jajajaja decían que había sido la colilla de un currante.
Nunca más de habló de eso. Ni investigación, autoría o juicio.


----------



## Dosto (26 Dic 2022)

Me juego la cuenta a que fueron los putos budistas.


----------



## M4rk (26 Dic 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Pero esto qué es. ¿Cómo se puede hacer esa locura?
> 
> Y otra pregunta clave: ¿conseguirán los progres silenciar el incidente?



Veo tu "silenciar" y subo con un "normalizar". 
La cristiandad será perseguida sin impunidad, los que se declaren cristianos serán vistos como escoria eutanasiable.


----------



## serie de netflix (26 Dic 2022)

o antifas de mierda woke o putos moros de mierda

no hay mas


----------



## BogadeAriete (26 Dic 2022)

Yo es que me cago en Pazuzu. Me sale publi de la lotería de CaCaluña de la Grossa, CALOOOOOPEZZZZ CABRON QUITA ESA MIERDA


----------



## Akira. (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## chortinator (26 Dic 2022)

Estos budistas, siempre odiando a los cristianos


----------



## ISTVRGI (26 Dic 2022)

Todavía no ha salido en ningún medio Español


----------



## Shingen (26 Dic 2022)

La religión de paz decían


----------



## agon (26 Dic 2022)

agon dijo:


> Tu de dónde eres?



@BikeroII , no tengas miedo en contestar; ya no ejecutamos, mutilamos ni violamos.


----------



## CommiePig (26 Dic 2022)

Karlb dijo:


> Habrá sido una chispa de soldadura como en la catedral de Notre Dame.



un cigarro enorme, mal apagaO....


----------



## Falcatón (26 Dic 2022)

¿Seguro que eso ha sido ahora y en Finlandia? ¿No fue en Bielorrusia durante la II guerra mundial? (Es coña)

Película "come and see", ven y mira.


----------



## Alex001 (26 Dic 2022)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Han quemado una iglesia en Rautjärvi (Carelia del sur, Finlandia) hasta los cimientos mientras había entre 30 y 40 personas reunidas en su interior. Bloquearon las salidas para que la gente no pudiera huir pero los ocupantes lograron salir sanos y salvos. Ahora mismo la policía finlandesa está investigando el tema:
> 
> Fire burns South Karelian church to the ground
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1304382



España lo hizo en la segunda República.


----------



## FROM HELL (26 Dic 2022)

La iglesia luterana de Finlandia es basurilla progre.

Así que yo no descartaría autoatentado y culpar a la mega super ultraderecha.

Los socialistas son tarados, tullidos e hijosdelagranputa, sin necesidad de jihadismo árabe o ruso.


----------



## BikeroII (26 Dic 2022)

agon dijo:


> @BikeroII , no tengas miedo en contestar; ya no ejecutamos, mutilamos ni violamos.



Hace falta algo más que una orda de comedoritos gordos españordos escondidos tras es teclado para tener miedo.


----------



## Lammero (26 Dic 2022)

Hermericus dijo:


> Eso ya lo hacian los rojos en la guerra civil






```
fug u gommies :DDDD
```


----------



## Castellano (26 Dic 2022)

@Simo Hayha 








Rautjärvi - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





No se, pocos budistas veo yo ahí viviendo.
En 40 años ha pasado de casi 6000 habitantes a poco más de 3000. Poco atractivo tiene para paguiteros de la paz


----------



## CommiePig (26 Dic 2022)

serie de netflix dijo:


> o antifas de mierda woke o putos moros de mierda
> 
> no hay mas



...o ambos


----------



## Loignorito (26 Dic 2022)

Pajirri dijo:


> me a venido a la mente la escena de the patriot



Y será indirectamente, pero los culpables son los mismos.


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (26 Dic 2022)

Los noruegos de siempre tienen piques con los finlandeses.


----------



## serie de netflix (26 Dic 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> ...o ambos



cierto pueden ir de la mano uropa esta llena de follamoros


----------



## Kluster (26 Dic 2022)

Zepequenhô dijo:


> Pensaba que se les había quitado la tontería a los Neo paganos que estuvieron quemando iglesias en los 90.



Las modas siempre vuelven.


----------



## Norbat (26 Dic 2022)

¿ Hay un movimiento neopagano fuerte en Finlandia? Lo desconocía.


----------



## LÖMOCONPIMIENTOS (26 Dic 2022)

A saber que habrá sido. Pero en un pueblo o zona tan aislada, de ser provocado seguramente sea un pirómano o como mucho un discípulo de Varg, que por esas latitudes se estila mucho también.


----------



## Kurten (26 Dic 2022)

Satanistas neopaganos, hijos de la gran puta todos

Saludos


----------



## Woden (26 Dic 2022)

CommiePig dijo:


> un cigarro enorme, mal apagaO....



Mejor dicho, un segarro, amego.


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Dic 2022)

Tres posibilidades: neopaganos, comedores de cuscus o la masonada.


----------



## Otrasvidas (26 Dic 2022)

Es el cambio climático, que sólo afecta a los templos cristianos.


----------



## RayoSombrio (26 Dic 2022)

Norbat dijo:


> ¿ Hay un movimiento neopagano fuerte en Finlandia? Lo desconocía.



Sé que había un resurgir en Islandia, pero desconozco cómo va el tema en Finlandia.


----------



## El Tirador (26 Dic 2022)

El Black Metal ataca de Nuevo? Varg estás por ahí?


----------



## UpSpain (26 Dic 2022)

Eso no es lo que habían unos jeviatas en los 90 también en Finlandia? Cosa de paganos


----------



## El octavo pasajero (26 Dic 2022)

Si hubiese sido al revés tendríamos matraca 2 semanas en tv


----------



## ex pepito feliz (26 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> También os pegaron la sífilis joputa español.



De donde eres ?
Las conquistas es lo que tienen. Sangre y mucho sufrimiento.
Paciencia hermano.


----------



## gpm (26 Dic 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Pero esto qué es. ¿Cómo se puede hacer esa locura?
> 
> Y otra pregunta clave: ¿conseguirán los progres silenciar el incidente?




En tele, radio y prensa está silenciado. 

Tuiter y foros no por los malvados de la ultra-derecha


----------



## ISTVRGI (26 Dic 2022)

Parece que ya empieza a salir en España, de momento sólo lo he visto aquí El misterioso incendio de una iglesia del siglo XIX en plena misa de Navidad: la Policía de Finlandia lo investiga como acto deliberado


----------



## Archimanguina (26 Dic 2022)

A quien se le ocurre hacer iglesias de madera, nosotros construimos todo en piedra por algo, en cualquier momento venian los andaluces y te quemaban el chozo.


----------



## Mongolo471 (26 Dic 2022)

El neopaganismo regresa en el norte, eso no sé si es bueno o malo.


----------



## El Fenomeno (26 Dic 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> El neopaganismo regresa en el norte, eso no sé si es bueno o malo.



El cristianismo nunca arraigó bien en los paises nórdicos (a pesar de sus banderas). En cuanto pudieron se pasaron todos a la escisión protestante (luterana).


----------



## Chiruja (26 Dic 2022)

AlterEgoYo dijo:


> Y otra pregunta clave: ¿conseguirán los progres silenciar el incidente?




Mientras los MMM estén a su completo servicio, conseguirán silenciar todo lo que quieran las progres élites globalistas.


----------



## Poseidón (26 Dic 2022)

Que chorrada cargarle el muerto a seguidores de las antiguas religiones cuando somos 4 frikis.


----------



## Felson (26 Dic 2022)

Los de Podemos ya harán porque no se hable de esto y ni siquiera se mencionará en la universidad... por si acaso... lo de quemar Iglesias. No vaya a tener la gente ideas propias, aunque sean tan inapropiadas como esta... salvo que te guste o consideres legítimo quemar Iglesias y que te lo permitan, jaleen o aprueben, constitucional mediante. Todo se verá.


----------



## fachacine (26 Dic 2022)




----------



## Rafa_ (26 Dic 2022)

Finlandia no es Suecia. Ahí no hay morisma.


----------



## ISTVRGI (26 Dic 2022)

Es curioso cómo silencian estos atentados. En España no se ha enterado casi nadie. Si fuesen morenos los que lo reciben ya estaría en todos lados


----------



## D.Enrique Cerseatu Costa (26 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Durísimas las declaraciones del Pacopapa!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Froco (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Españoles contra culturas milenarias. Violar, quemar asesinar se os de muy bien.



Si no especificas mas, quedas como un puto troll ignorante o un endofobo lamecimbeles.
Culturas milenarias, ¿te refieres a la maya y azteca con sus sacrificios humanos? O a las monjas violadas y quemadas vivas en los conventos por los rojos.


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Si no especificas mas, quedas como un puto troll ignorante o un endofobo lamecimbeles.
> Culturas milenarias, ¿te refieres a la maya y azteca con sus sacrificios humanos? O a las monjas violadas y quemadas vivas en los conventos por los rojos.



Payaso, los españoles habéis cometido los mayores genocidios de la historia. Es todo el mundo os tienen un asco infinito. No solo en los territorios históricos o suramerica. En tierras protestantes con vuestros tercios asesinos arrasabais con ciudades enteras, como el saqueo de Amberes.

Eso si, la escusa de cristianizar siempre por delante. Como los usanos ahora con su "democratización".

Lo dicho, el saqueo, la violacion y el asesinato es lo que caracteriza a un español allí donde pasa.


----------



## DCLXVI (27 Dic 2022)

Froco dijo:


> ¿te refieres a la maya y azteca con sus sacrificios humanos?



¿Todavía con esas leyendas negras inventadas por los conquistadores para justificar sus atrocidades?

La mentira del canibalismo azteca

La mentira de Hernán Cortés


La luz de Yara: leyenda cubana que pone en su verdadero lugar a los conquistadores españoles


----------



## Kurten (27 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> ¿Todavía con esas leyendas negras inventadas por los conquistadores para justificar sus atrocidades?
> 
> La mentira del canibalismo azteca
> 
> ...



Mírate la piramide de calaveras encontradas por arqueologos en Méjico. Lo bueno de la arqueología es que es como el algodón, que no engaña, ni siquiera a un nazionata separata como tu









Hallan calaveras de mujeres y de niños en el Gran Tzompantli de la antigua Tenochtitlán


Los nuevos hallazgos ponen en entredicho la hipótesis según la cual sólo fueron sacrificados los hombres guerreros cautivos para ofrecerlos a Huitzilopochtli



historia.nationalgeographic.com.es





Saludos


----------



## Froco (27 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Payaso, los españoles habéis cometido los mayores genocidios de la historia. Es todo el mundo os tienen un asco infinito. No solo en los territorios históricos o suramerica. En tierras protestantes con vuestros tercios asesinos arrasabais con ciudades enteras, como el saqueo de Amberes.
> 
> Eso si, la escusa de cristianizar siempre por delante. Como los usanos ahora con su "democratización".
> 
> Lo dicho, el saqueo, la violacion y el asesinato es lo que caracteriza a un español allí donde pasa.



Puede, para los putos ignorantes tragalefas piratas. Los que saben hacer el simbolo de podemos sin canuto, saben quien edificó las veintitantas primeras universidades construidas en suelo americano a las que podian acceder los Españoles de ultramar.


----------



## BikeroII (27 Dic 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Puede, para los putos ignorantes tragalefas piratas. Los que saben hacer el simbolo de podemos sin canuto, saben quien edificó las veintitantas primeras universidades construidas en suelo americano a las que podian acceder los Españoles de ultramar.



Cuantos españoles de origen o sangre nativa americana fueron a esas universidades? Pues eso.

Hasta los padres de las independencias americanas eran de origen español. No para liberarlos sino para robarlos y dejar de pagar impuestos a la corona de España.

De Bolívar al ché todos tuvieron un tufillo de rancio a abolengo que tira para atrás.


----------



## Froco (27 Dic 2022)

DCLXVI dijo:


> ¿Todavía con esas leyendas negras inventadas por los conquistadores para justificar sus atrocidades?
> 
> La mentira del canibalismo azteca
> 
> ...



Claro, claro, las montañas de calaveras las imprimiam en impresoras 3d...


----------



## Uriel Omegangelos (28 Dic 2022)

Archimanguina dijo:


> En Carelia, eso huele a satanismo neopagano que tira para atras.





Soundblaster dijo:


> No descartemos morenos y su culto al profeta pederasta.





Zepequenhô dijo:


> Pensaba que se les había quitado la tontería a los Neo paganos que estuvieron quemando iglesias en los 90.



Mi (decepcionante) experiencia con el identitarismo me enseñó que tan enemigo es el vikingo como el sarraceno, tan profeta de Satán Nietzsche como Mahoma. Para muestra véase este vergonzoso hilo de Stormfront en el que se justifica la represión anticristiana de Corea del Norte:
https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t964804/
La Lucha por la Civilización Blanca y la Lucha Nazi-Fascista son DOS LUCHAS DISTINTAS. Ante la Bestia Rubia como ante la Bestia Marrón: CRUZADA. Anticristianismo = pro-NOM de facto:
La Edad de Acuario es el Reinado de la BESTIA


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

Kurten dijo:


> Mírate la piramide de calaveras encontradas por arqueologos en Méjico. Lo bueno de la arqueología es que es como el algodón, que no engaña, ni siquiera a un nazionata separata como tu
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Es decir, si te ponen delante de los ojos imágenes como las que siguen, ha habido canibalismo.

Como arqueólogo no tienes precio, y como interpretador de datos arqueológicos, ya no digamos.

Eso sí, como buen supremacista español de alcantarilla, Premio Nobel de Insulto a la Inteligencia.

Hoy es vuestro día, el de la Matanza de los Inocentes: ánimo con los puros y no te emborraches. Y ve sacando el abono para la próxima temporada de toros, con el buen tiempo creo que se adelantará:


----------



## Soundblaster (28 Dic 2022)

Uriel Omegangelos dijo:


> Mi (decepcionante) experiencia con el identitarismo me enseñó que tan enemigo es el vikingo como el sarraceno, tan profeta de Satán Nietzsche como Mahoma. Para muestra véase este vergonzoso hilo de Stormfront en el que se justifica la represión anticristiana de Corea del Norte:
> https://www.stormfront.org/forum/t964804/
> La Lucha por la Civilización Blanca y la Lucha Nazi-Fascista son DOS LUCHAS DISTINTAS. Ante la Bestia Rubia como ante la Bestia Marrón: CRUZADA. Anticristianismo = pro-NOM de facto:
> La Edad de Acuario es el Reinado de la BESTIA



Acaso no es cierto que la misma entidad esta detras del sionismo y el islamismo es la del cristianismo.

Yo defiendo a las gentes de Europa pero eso del cristianismo tenga claro que no es una religión de aqui, Nietzsche es un grande, entiendo que no guste a los que sigan la moral de los esclavos del desierto.

No lo digo por molestarle, pero su elección no es coherente.


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Nietzsche es un grande,



...si un gran apóstol del odio y de la voluntad de poder y de dominio de unos sobre otros. Y en última instancia, del aplastamiento de la persona por el estado
Los satanistas lo reivindican.

*¿Qué es exactamente el 'sendero de la mano izquierda?*

El 'sendero de la mano izquierda' es un término que viene del tantra y se usa en la tradición esotérica occidental y serían aquellos movimientos que tienen una religiosidad más individualista, que tienden a ser más heterodoxos y que buscarían que el individuo se 'autodivinice'. El satanismo lo llama 'autodivinización', que sería como el superhombre de Nietzsche. De hecho, el satanismo está influido por Nietzsche. Ser de la 'mano derecha' serían los movimientos religiosos que intentan que el individuo se integre, se funda en la voluntad divina superior como hacen las religiones abrahámicas.

Miguel Pastor, presidente de Satanistas de España: "La mitad de los ateos pueden ser satanistas de facto, aunque no tengan presente el símbolo de Satán"


----------



## Froco (28 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Cuantos españoles de origen o sangre nativa americana fueron a esas universidades? Pues eso.
> 
> Hasta los padres de las independencias americanas eran de origen español. No para liberarlos sino para robarlos y dejar de pagar impuestos a la corona de España.
> 
> De Bolívar al ché todos tuvieron un tufillo de rancio a abolengo que tira para atrás.



Todos ROJOS y/o traidores a ESPAÑA


----------



## BikeroII (28 Dic 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Todos ROJOS traidores a ESPAÑA



Que si quiere bolsa señora.

Venga, ahora dilo sin llorar.

Todo el mundo sabe que Bolívar tenía un ejemplar de El Capital de Marx en su mesita de noche.Los españoles estáis enfermos.


----------



## DCLXVI (28 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Todo el mundo sabe que Bolívar tenía un ejemplar de El Capital de Marx en su mesita de noche



Lo cierto es que Marx opinaba pestes de Bolívar, esto solamente lo he sabido hace poco y de casualidad:

Qué opinaba Carlos Marx de Simón Bolívar | Opinión

A las falencias como jefe militar de Bolívar, Marx agrega las tendencias autocráticas y elitistas del Libertador venezolano y su busca del poder absoluto y vitalicio. Ve en Bolívar un bonapartista. *¿Son visiones distorsionadas?* *¿O propias de una mentalidad eurocéntrica?* Veamos para eso el pensamiento político de Bolívar: luego de autocalificarse como “el mayor abogado de los derechos y libertades de la humanidad”, escribe: “De todos los países Sudamérica es la menos apta para los gobiernos republicanos, ¿en qué consiste su población sino en indios y negros más ignorantes que la vil raza de los españoles de la que acabamos de independizarnos? *Un país gobernado y representado por gente así tiene que ir a la ruina”.*


----------



## Froco (28 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Que si quiere bolsa señora.
> 
> Venga, ahora dilo sin llorar.
> 
> Todo el mundo sabe que Bolívar tenía un ejemplar de El Capital de Marx en su mesita de noche.Los españoles estáis enfermos.



Un traidor a España. ¿Porque suele ser que los que traicionan a España sulen ser basura robagallinas?


----------



## BikeroII (28 Dic 2022)

Froco dijo:


> Un traidor a España. ¿Porque suele ser que los que traicionan a España sulen ser basura robagallinas?



Porque el cainismo está arraigado en lo mas profundo del ser del español. Dale una bolsa con monedas y el español (o sus descendientes) traicionará a sus principios, a su Rey y a su patria.


----------



## NPI (28 Dic 2022)

*NO QUERÍAN OTAN, PUES TENDRÁN OTAN, HASTA EL FIN DE SUS DÍAS

ME NVTRE

HAMBRE, MISERIA, OPRESIÓN y MUERTE*​


----------



## Froco (29 Dic 2022)

BikeroII dijo:


> Porque el cainismo está arraigado en lo mas profundo del ser del español. Dale una bolsa con monedas y el español (o sus descendientes) traicionará a sus principios, a su Rey y a su patria.



Esa es tu madre y por lo que dices tu tambien. Los que haceis guarradas por dinero.


----------



## Uriel Omegangelos (4 Ene 2023)

Soundblaster dijo:


> Acaso no es cierto que la misma entidad esta detras del sionismo y el islamismo es la del cristianismo.
> 
> Yo defiendo a las gentes de Europa pero eso del cristianismo tenga claro que no es una religión de aqui, Nietzsche es un grande, entiendo que no guste a los que sigan la moral de los esclavos del desierto.
> 
> No lo digo por molestarle, pero su elección no es coherente.



No es cierto. La entidad que inspira el sionismo/talmudismo es Moloc/Saturno que NO es YHWH como explico aquí. Respecto al islam, Alá era originalmente el djinn de la luna.

Me creeré que defiende a las gentes de Europa cuando condene a sus camaradas nietzschistas por comportarse como yihadistas intentando quemar vivos a europeos cristianos, y cuando condene a su camarada Varg Vikernes por decir que los europeos cristianos deben ser exiliados o exterminados por ser "judíos artificiales" (sic). Si tan importante es para ud el origen geográfico de las religiones presumo que adorará a la Venus de Willendorf.
Nietzsche fue un charlatán que se dedicó a glorificar la psicopatía clínica (eufemísticamente "moral de señores" -sic-) y hacerse pajas mentales con la "Bestia Rubia" (sic), delirante idealización de los bárbaros germánicos, los cuales eran los moronegros de la época (vikingo = pirata = lumpen).

La que no es coherente es la suya, que por un lado dice defender a los europeos y por otro pretende que los europeos cristianos no se defiendan cuando sus camaradas nietzschistas intentan quemarlos vivos. Con "problancos" como ud, ¿quién necesita antiblancos?


----------



## Woden (Martes a la(s) 10:44 AM)

Es que los paganos son monguers. No se dan cuenta que el cristianismo tiene más de pagano y europeo que de semita. Es la evolución lógica del paganismo tradicional indoeuropeo, especialmente en lo que respecta al catolicismo (y la ortodoxia), los protestantes son mas criptojudaizantes.


----------

